
From JavaScript to ClojureScript: Which Editor to Choose? - roman01la
https://medium.com/@roman01la/from-javascript-to-clojurescript-which-editor-to-choose-a444b2f8edca#.8vymyhomn
======
tf2manu994
Ugh atom is so frustrating. It's slow to start up, doesn't like large files,
and half the time you try and update an extension it throws about 30 errors.

Sublime text starts up immediately and has a decent backing of extensions too.

I find myself switching more and more to VSCode though, you get the benefits
of a extremely rich package list, except this time it actually updates
properly. It starts slower than ST but still leaps and bounds ahead if atom,
and can handle larger files.t he extensions are also written in JS, like atom.

Then theres nuclide, which builds on top of atom for react apps, but the
stupid little "4 updates pending" in the corner is enough to make me move back
to ST/VSC.

I still find myself hopping into a JetBrains IDE fairly frequently though.

~~~
roman01la
Indeed Atom has problems, but it is still the most popular editor in
JavaScript community. I'm using it everyday for almost two years already and
I'm happy with it. However that's my personal choice.

------
Grangar
The thing is, every editor has its quirks and none are perfect. In the end you
should just choose one that is Good Enough™ and stick with it. Bonus points if
it's easily extendable so you can tweak it to your (later) needs in that
regard.

------
theCodeStig
The best editor to use is the one you already use for everything else.

------
msimpson
Vim ...

~~~
msimpson
Thanks for the downvote random 500+ karma person who takes HN seriously. I
like the lack of reasoning you left, as well.

